# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Which mando do you most hanker after?

## Matt Hutchinson

...or for you US guys, what are you Jonesing for - I have no idea why that means what it does (feel free to enlighten me) but it seems like pretty standard usage  :Smile:  

I have a Flatiron Artist A that I love but for some reason I have a real desire to own a Rigel A+ every time I see one (and I've never actually seen one in the flesh)!

Just wondered what mandolins you guys have on your irrational wish list - just for clarification, this isn't a 'what would you buy if you had the money' thread, just a chance to give a nod to the mando that keeps catching your eye even if you don't really want to buy it.

Rambling enough? Good. Off we go  :Grin:

----------


## catmandu2

> ...the mando that keeps catching your eye even if you don't really want to buy it.


(Albeit, not all mandos..  :Redface:  )

----------


## bratsche

Me?  Definitely *one of these*.

bratsche

----------


## Chip Booth

I am trying to figure out how to fund a Fletcher Brock guitar shaped octave mandolin.
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...her-Brock-GOMs

----------


## rico mando

for me would be the arrow jazzbo or any one of these www.michaellewisinstruments.com

----------


## i-vibe

that's easy.....my buddy's '84 Steve Carlson signed A5-1 FLATIRON.

_have you eh-ver loved a mando....and all the time.... she belongs to your best friend?_

----------


## Steve Etter

Matt - According to the very little bit of research I did, the phrase "Jonesing" indicates one is addicted to drugs, heroin specifically, and needing a fix.  Supposedly, heroin was also referred to as "Jones".

I have no idea if this is true, but that's what I found.

Steve

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I think it has to do with 'keeping up with the Jonses'.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Trying to keep the "Jonesing" in check. Didn't work so well in Jonestown; we all know how that turned out.

----------


## Ed Goist

I have a Breedlove Quartz OO that I absolutely love. It is an MAS killer for me.

I also tend to have a great deal of brand loyalty when it comes to most things. If I find something I like, I tend to reward that producer/provider with follow-up business. Hence, I'd say these:





Orca for oval hole duty...Alpine for f-hole duty!..._That would be sweet!_

----------


## Jim DeSalvio

Collings MF5-0 Blonde, like the one at Artisan Guitars right now...............

----------


## JEStanek

MAS is in remission.  Well treated with what I've got.

Jamie

----------


## F-2 Dave

One of everything, please.

----------


## tree

> MAS is in remission.  Well treated with what I've got.
> 
> Jamie




Me too, Jamie.

But I do love to play other mandolins, I just don't need to own another right now.  If that ever changes, if I ever decide to have one built just for me (some day when paying for 16 semesters of college is in the rearview mirror), the first thing I'll need to do is figure out what sort of cool inlay would go on the headstock under the name Hamlett.  Or Hester.  Maybe one of each . . .

----------


## tburcham

Gibson Master Model (David Harvey era)

----------


## F-2 Dave

A Gilchrist F4 would be nice. Maybe a Hester F4 too.

----------


## catmandu2

> MAS is in remission.  Well treated with what I've got.


You mean, you don't even _look_?  You _are_ a good spouse!  :Wink:

----------


## JGWoods

One of John Hamlett's A models.

----------


## JeffD

> Me?  Definitely *one of these*.
> 
> bratsche


I have found myself in agreement with you on many things over the years. On this we are 100% of the same mind. That is one of the most beautiful mandolin shapes every created. I have only heard one, and it sounded great.

----------


## JEStanek

Oh, I look, but there's nothing in my relative budget (liquidate some or all of what I have) to make me want to liquidate to acquire.  I also really enjoy trying other people's mandolins too.  There are plenty of builders who I respect and who's work I admire but I'm not feeling called to make a new purchase.  The nice to have mandolins for me at this point are an arch top Tenor Guitar (GDAE), commodium, banjolin, and a banjo-uke.  I'm at best a hobby hacker with my mandolins.  They are fun and relaxing.  I have more than enough mandolin when I eventually get more serious about my study and practice habits.

Jamie

----------


## catmandu2

> Oh, I look, but there's nothing in my relative budget (liquidate some or all of what I have) to make me want to liquidate to acquire...
> 
> The nice to have mandolins for me at this point are an arch top Tenor Guitar (GDAE),


Well it's not like _I'm_ looking to buy!  But if there's one thing I _could_ use, it's an archy tenor guitar.  I'd relenquish a few of my banjos for one.  (Want a banjo?..  :Wink: )

----------


## Miko

One of these, please. (Hint: My birthday is coming up in November.)

----------


## B. T. Walker

I've got a hankering (yes, we say that in Texas) for a 10-string fanned-fret built on a Ludewig Emory Lester mandola.  That and a chicken-fried steak.

"Keeping up with the Joneses since you walked out that door
Drive my car like Parnelli, I've been drinking like George,
Getting wrecked like ol' Casey, drinking poison like Jim,
Keeping up with the Joneses ever since you met him."
-- Austin Lounge Lizards "Keeping Up with the Joneses", 1984

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Here are a few that come to mind...

----------


## hank

Same here Jamie.  I've got way better mandolins than my ability now but Mr. Smart's fan fretted 10 string pulls my attention like a magnet. That thing has the hot setup hands down.

----------


## manjitsu

For me, it would have to be Joseph Campanella Cleary's creations. Totally droolworthy. 

Chris

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Nugget.

----------


## farmerjones

i sorta gave up on trying to buy my game. But if i found a few million, i'd take 17k and get me a genuine Gibson F5 Master Model. Not old. Not distressed. I dig what the signatures mean, and i respect them so much that i know a Charlie D. belongs in better hands. 

Jonesing eh? i can't talk about that. Nor can i even look at Kool-aid.  :Laughing: 
?Remember in summer camp they called Kool-aid "bug juice." ?
Where was i going with this? Oh yeah, don't drink the Kool-aid. 
Like i know what im talking about? Yeah, that's it.  :Smile:

----------


## Chuck Naill

> MAS is in remission.  Well treated with what I've got.
> 
> Jamie


You are a blessed man and walk where only a few can trod. I am there also. It's hard for others to understand, Jamie. 

chuck

----------


## catmandu2

> Jonesing eh? i can't talk about that. Nor can i even look at Kool-aid. 
> ?Remember in summer camp they called Kool-aid "bug juice." ?
> Where was i going with this? Oh yeah, don't drink the Kool-aid. 
> Like i know what im talking about? Yeah, that's it.


FJ-

Is the heat affecting you deleteriously?   :Coffee:   :Wink: 






> You are a blessed man and walk where only a few can trod. I am there also. It's hard for others to understand, Jamie.


Hmm...I didn't see the MAS part of this thread.  Like Jimmy Carter, I don't intend to act on my _inner impulses_...pronounced as they may be.  But there sure are some beautiful _mandos_ that catch my eye.  We needn't acquire and possess to enjoy, do we?

----------


## JEStanek

Are you guys messing with me... quit mentioning some of these builders....  They make nice instruments and I feel guilty not supporting them...

Jamie

----------


## catmandu2

> Are you guys messing with me... quit mentioning some of these builders....  They make nice instruments and I feel guilty not supporting them...
> 
> Jamie


Rosalyn forgives you.  :Wink:

----------


## Grommet

I've not yet  heard or played enough to be sure what mando I'd eventually like to own. I'm getting good use for the moment from a well set-up learner model. But isn't it fun to dream! Listening to the brief sound clips on some of the store sites hasn't really allowed me to hear much in the way of differences. Yesterday I played through all of the videos clips at the Fiddlers Green website (NFI). There I could really hear some differences. There were some outstanding mandos you can hear played head to head in live jams. I liked all of them! But, the Passernig A-style just sounded fabulous to me. The Ellis, of course really stood out as well. The pickers were super talented too. I'm planning to visit music stores lots of mandos  in Wickenburg AZ, Tempe AZ, and Carlsbad CA, in the near future to get a feel for what nut width, neck profile, etc I would be most comfortable with. Coincidentally, the original poster's Flatiron A (or maybe a Festival F) is one of the types I'd most like to try.


Scott

----------


## Mandolin Mick

You know, when I was at Bean Blossom last month, I can honestly say that I didn't lust after all those Gibson F-5's, most of them Master Models I assume. But, that's what I'd like to move up to, from my Gibson F-9, though I'm content ...

Here's some of what I saw ...

----------


## Austin Koerner

I have a couple of my dream instruments, though they aren't super high-end (whatever that means). I still find myself realllly wanting a few other instruments. 

Collings MF5
Gibson MM
Flatiron Zouk
Martin D18V
Mann 5 string octave PRS copy (serious hankering there)
and a buddy's Gilchrist. 

Thats not THAT bad... Right?

----------


## astroboy

One of these in a 20 inch scale, perhaps in blond/amber with black binding. I've no clue how to go about it though, without simply ordering one as a custom build, and selling it in the Classifieds if there's a droning twang (undesirable for me) versus a bell-like tone (which is like birdsong to me).   :Smile:

----------


## chip

I have a Charlie D, a Gil and a 22F4LoarEra, so .....I guess....a 28 Fern would do it for me!

----------


## F-2 Dave

> I have a Charlie D, a Gil and a 22F4LoarEra, so .....I guess....a 28 Fern would do it for me!


Jealousy rears it's ugly head. What a great ensemble.

----------


## catmandu2

> I have a Charlie D, a Gil and a 22F4LoarEra, so .....I guess....a 28 Fern would do it for me!


But I _am_ kinda prone to DAS (dog acquisition Sx).  I kinda like that one, chip.

----------


## evanreilly

I'd like a Carbon Fiber F-5 style mandolin, just for the ruggedness factor; never goes out of tune due to humidity changes, can play it in the snow or on the beach.  Plus, I think CF is really cool looking.

----------


## red7flag

Only one I can think of seriously.  An H5 Bentrup manoda that I played at IBMA a number of years ago.  Just a lovely instrument that just begged to be played.  Tone and playability to died for.  Looked great too.  Here is a picture of some eye candy from Hans' booth that year.  Not the H5, but a lovely lady looking at one of his F5s.

----------


## Jill McAuley

In no particular order...

-one of Joseph Campanella Cleary's oval A's
-a Sobell
- a Gilchrist Model 1

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## mandomiss

I have three mandolins on my mind at the moment: a San Juan F5, a Cohen C#, and a Smart 10-string fanned-fret mandolin.  The nice thing about this dream is that I will eventually end up with one of these fine instruments.  The only question is, which one?

Of course there's always the possibility of a fourth instrument being thrown in the mix.  There are simply too many great luthiers out there.

----------


## sgarrity

The next thing I buy will be a Mix A5 or F5 and/or and Ellis A5.  I would be nice to be able to toss the Mix in the back seat of the truck and not have to worry about it getting too hot!

----------


## Mike Snyder

It'll have an oval hole. Beyond that, haven't decided. Could take years.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

The 3 main instruments I have an irrational desire to lay my hands on are:

Rigel A+ (never seen one in the flesh)
Flatiron pancake (ditto)
Fylde Touchstone Signature (played one last week - boy it's good. It's in a shop near me so might have to keep going back and playing it every week while it's there)

I also have a minor thing going on for emandos at the moment - particularly Mann and Almuse....

----------


## JeffD

> One of these, please. (Hint: My birthday is coming up in November.)


Another classic beauty.

----------


## Goodin

i cant believe no one hasn't mentioned a Loar!

i am perfectly content with my collection but...

the Dude that I so eagerly await for (only 8 more months!)
 and in no order:

torch and wire F-4 with a raised pick guard
A2Z
A-4 snakehead
and of course...a loar

----------


## nickster60

"I am always one instrument away from having everyone I ever wanted"

----------


## Don Grieser

The Gilchrist Classical models--in the whole mando family! (Walter Carter's Gilchrist H5C is the finest sounding mandola I've ever heard.) If I can't have that, I'd take the whole mando family in the Campanella Dué body style.

----------


## AlanN

> and a buddy's Gilchrist.


 :Wink:

----------


## Willie Poole

I have never played on that seems perfect to me, I always feel that each one can be improved upon so I keep trying different ones and one day one will sound perfect to me and I`ll get it it even if I have to steal it....I own four mandolins now and each one has something about it that I don`t like, don`t mean I am not satisfied with them, its just that I don`t think there is a perfect mandolin out there...Everyone that I have played doesn`t have perfect intonation on every fret on every string, I know to our ears that they are close enogh for bluegrass and most of us can`t hear the difference but I have been accused of having "Too good of an ear for Bluegrass"...Maybe it isn`t out there so I`ll just stay with what I have for the time being.....Willie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> For me, it would have to be Joseph Campanella Cleary's creations. Totally droolworthy.


I totally agree...

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Right now,   I'm hankering for a Gibson "Sam Bush" model....

----------


## D C Blood

Count me in the happy and satisfied group.  At my age, I'm not likely to find another mando I'm so pleased with...

 Originally Posted by JEStanek  
"MAS is in remission. Well treated with what I've got."

Jamie
"You are a blessed man and walk where only a few can trod. I am there also. It's hard for others to understand, Jamie. "

----------


## Austin Koerner

> 


Ha, you got me.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

National RM-1
and... oh, lots of others.

----------


## Charley wild

I'm another in the completely satisfied column. I have a tiny bit of scroll envy but a RM 75 would be good enough to deal with it. And if I was pressed I guess an oval hole hybrid would be the "if I hit the lottery" mandolin. But I can live with my Stonebridge from now on just fine.

----------


## re simmers

Now that I have Buckeye #55 I am content.  On a playable/sound level I have not played another mandolin that I would trade it for.  

As for keeping up with the Joneses/Gibsons, that's not for me.   

Bob

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Anything by Brian Dean, or Hans Brentrup (sp?) would do nicely!

----------


## Steelee

Rhonda Vincent and whatever mandolin she wants to bring along.

----------


## JEStanek

I think that might be named Herb Sandker, SteeLee.

----------


## Andy Miller

Hilburn A-Style.

----------


## epicentre

Something by Mr. A. Ratliff.

----------


## Brad Weiss

I'm with Jamie on the satisfaction front.  Ok, if you GAVE me a nice F4, or an archtop tenor, or perhaps a cylinderback, I would find a way to enjoy them. But I'm really not looking, and can't think of a big name instrument (or maker) that I am driven to hunt down.  In truth, of late I find myself most interested in maybe acquiring a decent beater, so I could throw it in the car when I go to town for a cup of coffee, or to the beach for a weekend.  That'd be good.

----------


## Jeff Richards

Over the last two weeks two very strong contenders have jumped to the front of my lust list.

Breedlove Quartz FF Sunburst
Old Wave Oval

Peace,

Jeff

----------


## Linds

I'd like an arch-top, f-hole bouzouki like the one Sarah Jarosz plays (if that's what that is).

Or a friend's new Ellis F-5:  It's even better in person!

----------


## Barry Platnick

The next one

----------


## Ron McMillan

Too many temptations to list, but the latest one I became fixated over is the one Dan Stiernberg is playing in this YouTube clip.

Can anyone tell me what it is? I love the shape as well as its sound.


br

----------


## Oggy

It's a Nugget.

----------


## Wayne Stuvick

Perfect intonation? Keep looking Willie, they're out there. I've got one. I love it's tone, playability and loudness, so no more hankering here. Like I told another list member, if he ever sees mine for sale, I'm a goner!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*John Reischman's Loar !.* I couldn't single out a modern builder,without causing possible offence to all the other incredible luthiers on here,so i'll keep my peace on that one,
                                                                  Ivan :Wink:

----------


## MandoNicity

I lust for a Brian Dean custom build...

JR

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Then of course there's the Austin Clark two-pointers to be drooled over...

----------


## John Soper

Too many choices, not enough time...

----------


## 300win

Already got 'em, took me 43 years but I finally was able to get not one but two Gibsons, one F-5, one A-9. Them will do me from here on out.

----------


## Rick Cadger

I'm so impressed with the Kentucky KM-505 I've had for the last year or so that I would honestly set my sights no higher than another Kentucky: perhaps a nice KM-900 as A models are fine with me. Or maybe a KM-1000 or KM-1500.





I have no particular yearning for a US or UK made instrument, nor for a specific brand on the headstock. What I do have is a tendency to be loyal to brands who have delivered good value and service. My KM-505 has delivered what I expected and more.

Come to think of it, if I can never afford another mandolin, I'll be happy enough sticking with the KM-505.  :Smile:

----------


## Tim2723

I hate to sound like a party pooper, but the one I have is my ideal.  The Ovation does everything I need it to do, exactly how I want to do it.  I have no desire at all to yearn after anything else.  I know, that's a very different point of view, but there ya go.

----------


## Capt. E

That's easy:  A pair of instruments made by Tom Ellis: An A5 Deluxe and an A4 Oval together in a double case.

----------


## jimbob

I want a Gibson MM. 2004. Derrington signed.

----------


## bjc

Great, now y'all have given me even MORE to look at....But for some reason Pheonix mandolins always catch my eye...

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> Great, now y'all have given me even MORE to look at....But for some reason Pheonix mandolins always catch my eye...


I know what you mean - haven't seen one in the flesh but there's something really visually appealing about them isn't there. Think Trevor might have one or two in stock at TAMCO, maybe it's time for a bit of window shopping in Brighton!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Quite a lot of people seem to be quite happy with what they've got, which is nice.  Maybe the MAS thing is overstated!

I've got a Sobell and a Collings MT.  I also have a cheap Korean Encore, which I recently took on holiday and enjoyed playing.  So while it is nice to try other instruments (and I'm not saying I wouldn't like them), I don't feel that my playing is being held back by the instruments I've got, so it seems to me that I've got all I really need.  

Having said that, I used to have an old Gibson A model which I never really bonded with and traded it in to get the Collings, so I can certainly appreciate that we may keep searching for the 'right' one.  

And sometimes it's just good to change.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

An Ellis A or F or a Passernig F.... *drool*

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> Quite a lot of people seem to be quite happy with what they've got, which is nice.  Maybe the MAS thing is overstated!
> 
> I've got a Sobell and a Collings MT.  I also have a cheap Korean Encore, which I recently took on holiday and enjoyed playing.  So while it is nice to try other instruments (and I'm not saying I wouldn't like them), I don't feel that my playing is being held back by the instruments I've got, so it seems to me that I've got all I really need.


Nicely put. I certainly feel as though the instrument I have is all I need at this point and have no real desire to get anything else - I just think there are so many incredible instruments out there these days and I'm always seeing something and thinking 'wow!". I guess the idea of this thread was to give a nod to the mandolins I've seen and really like the look of - as I can't appreciate them by buying them it's the next best thing! 

Cheers
Matt

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Stephen Holst's creations have always grabbed my attention as well, especially the finish colors, modern soundholes, and contrasting wood inlays on the fretboard and headstock.

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

Ummmm The adam steffey black top Daley duhhh

----------


## mandomiss

> Stephen Holst's creations have always grabbed my attention as well, especially the finish colors, modern soundholes, and contrasting wood inlays on the fretboard and headstock.


I'll second that. I've never played one of his mandos, but my old bass teacher has a Holst archtop guitar that is phenomenal in most every way. From the looks of it Holst's mandolins are made with the same attention to detail.

----------


## Marcus CA

> Nicely put. I certainly feel as though the instrument I have is all I need at this point and have no *real* desire to get anything else - I just think there are so many incredible instruments out there these days and I'm always seeing something and thinking 'wow!".


Real.  That's the magic word for me.

I definitely see and hear incredible mandolins out there.  With the ones I've gotten to play, there usually is something that manages to isolate that lust in my heart in a remote corner of a ventricle.  Sometimes, it is the shape of the neck.  Usually, it is the price tag and its relation to my playing ability and my wallet.  But still, my eye doth wander.

The most extreme example was a drop-dead gorgeous, totally lustworthy ten-year-old Gilchrist F model that I got to play.  The asking price was $20K, and with a Gilchrist, most people insert "only" before saying/writing that amount.  The mandolin sounded as good as it looked, and was SOOOO easy to play.  However, even if I had that much paper to trade for wood and metal, I could never honestly say that _in my hands_, that mandolin sounded anywhere near 20X better/sweeter/richer than my Breedlove FF, even though it costs nearly 20X as much.  So, for the time being, I'm just hankering after becoming a better mandolin player.  However, if the Gilchrist owner would decide to drop a zero from the price ...

----------


## Fliss

I'm fortunate to have some really lovely mandolins, but if money were no object I'd commission Andy Manson to make me a mandolin. I would love a mandolin version of this mandola

Fliss

----------


## Goodin

good one fliss!  i always enjoyed looking at that dola.  it appears to be similar specs as a teens gibson H dola.  so your dream mando would be like an old gibson A.  i thought about getting andy to build me a scaled down mandolin version of the blarge.  kind of like a mini-blarge!

----------


## wadeyankey

> I'd like an arch-top, f-hole bouzouki like the one Sarah Jarosz plays (if that's what that is).


I think it's a Fletcher Brock GOM (guitar bodied octave mandolin), and yep, that one would definitely go on my list.

----------


## Austin Koerner

> Ummmm The adam steffey black top Daley duhhh


Oh yeah. Add that to my list.

----------


## BumbleWasp

Although I am quite novice, I would absolutely love a Breedlove Orca, except with a bright RED finish.

I'd throw out an idea much more financially eye-popping, but I like this, because for me, it's realistic; or else it will be, some day  :Wink:

----------


## Earl Gamage

Matt, Rigels are very nice. I jam with a guy that plays one.  I think I I like the sound vs. cost of the Collings mf.

----------


## dkinyon31

Looking forward to the arrival of my Kentucky KM-1000 on Wednesday! This will go along fine with my Martin HD-28.

Dave

----------


## mandroid

Ok,
 a Mix F5 with both a humbucking Armstrong floating pickup, finger-rest attachment, and the Schertler soundboard C DynS,
 and dual jacks <[unless there is a clever way to have a 4 pole plug in, to keep the 3 leads out of the Schertler
 and add the hot lead out of the magnetic pickup..
grounds for both of course can be common.]>

----------


## jdchapman

Dream mando doesn't exist, at least until I turn 40.  At which point, if we've got the bread, I'll ask a luthier to make it exist.  A Harmony batwing electric replica, only with walnut back and sides, no "sunburst", a decent top, and also it should be a mandola.  I love electric mandola.  Not as screechy as electric mandolin, easier to play than acoustic mandola, sounds all garagy and makes me feel young again.

----------


## jdchapman

Except some days I most want a wine-colored Weymann mandolute.  I tried to post an image, but it was too big.  Fitting reflection of my desire....

----------


## Fliss

> good one fliss!  i always enjoyed looking at that dola.  it appears to be similar specs as a teens gibson H dola.  so your dream mando would be like an old gibson A.  i thought about getting andy to build me a scaled down mandolin version of the blarge.  kind of like a mini-blarge!


Wouldn't a mini-blarge defeat the object?  You'd have to call it a "bmini" instead!   :Smile:    I do like the old Gibson A mandolins, and it's true that Andy's design is based on that, but Andy adds his own magic to it.  His instruments have an artistry and a fineness to them that is all his own.

What's happened with your blarge, Gil, if you don't mind me asking?

Fliss

----------


## Goodin

> Wouldn't a mini-blarge defeat the object?  You'd have to call it a "bmini" instead!     I do like the old Gibson A mandolins, and it's true that Andy's design is based on that, but Andy adds his own magic to it.  His instruments have an artistry and a fineness to them that is all his own.
> 
> What's happened with your blarge, Gil, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Fliss


andy is a wood wizard!

hey fliss!  the blarge is sitting idle in my music room until my wrist tendonitis heals up.  i am only playing the occasional gigs and rehearsal with the band at the moment until my wrist is better.  i will take it to the asheville session soon so vince can play it and give it the attention it deserves.  i am still amazed with how beautiful it looks and sounds.  i will make some recordings soon and send to you.

----------


## Chip Booth

> I'd like an arch-top, f-hole bouzouki like the one Sarah Jarosz plays (if that's what that is).


Yep, that's a Brock she plays.  I play in a band with Fletcher and visit his shop regularly.  Those octaves just kill me, and I'm trying to figure out how to get one for myself as well.

Here are a couple of new pics of his latest one, waiting to be picked up.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

When I had a Pac-rim mandolin I longed for American made instrument ...
When I had and American made instrument I longed for a arched top F holed instrument ...
When I had an A style I longed I longed for a scroll ...
When I had a F style I longed for a fancier F style ...
When I got the fancier F style I longed for a Gibson F style ...

Now that I have the Gibson F style ... I long for a Derrington signed MM

Oh GOD where does it all end!  :Laughing:

----------


## dulcillini

I have the "hots" for the Weber Bighorn two point or the same style by Austin Clark.  I really like that two point style for some reason.  Got a real nice mandolin now but it doesn't hurt to dream.

Mike

----------


## yankees1

Mowry Oval A

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I just bought it!!! A 1936 Gibson A-Century!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Bslot0622

Easy squeezy: http://www.harpguitars.net/history/o...do-newton1.jpg

always wanted to learn to play a harp mando

----------


## John Soper

Bslot0622- isn't 8 strings enough???

----------


## pinky57

I want a custom built mandolin with inlay up the neck so that anytime someone looks at it, they'll know it's mine. Something from Moonbeam Mandolins might do the trick!

----------


## MiG-19

I'll take both a Gibson Goldrush and a Weber Black Ice please!

----------


## Ken_P

Pretty much all of Mike Marshall's collection, but in particular the Smart 10 string and the Monteleone 'cello!

----------


## Ben Milne

Campanella  ffhole 2pt

Mann 2pt

(would probably then feel the need to upgrade to campanella F.)

----------


## Ed Goist

Howard Morris A4...Western Red Cedar soundboard; Big Leaf Maple back, sides, and neck, Spruce Transverse bracing, classic Morris neck configuration with Cocobolo fingerboard, Honey Amber finish, set-up with JazzMando JM11 strings..._And it's being built as I type!_...ETA: 4 to 6 weeks...*YAY! *   :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

A Gilchrist Model 1

----------


## i-vibe

when my ship comes in i'm just gonna have to have steve holst build me one.

----------


## citycountryguy

Simple for me.  I love Ellis mandolin sounds.  I have an A.  One day I'd love to have Tom's craftsmanship in an F.

----------


## Mike Thomas

I've got the itch for one of Campanella's mandos as well.  I just need to hear/play one first!

----------


## D C Blood

If I could have any mandolin in the world I would pick the Duffey F-7 that I had from 68-70, and let go (I didn't know).. :Crying:

----------


## Denny Gies

My hankerin' left me when I got my 1993 Randy Wood F5.  And I don't miss it; the hankerin' that is.

----------


## Rockville847

A Phoenix Jazz and a Gilchrist Model 5 would go a long way to alleviating my MAS. I'm not sure it would be a cure, however, it could put into remission.

----------


## doc holiday

The Heiden that's sitting in the case beside my couch!
 :Coffee:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I suppose that if i wished to own any single instrument,then it would be the one that really hit the spot back in 1964/5 (ish). It's the Gibson that was owned & played by the late Ralph Rinzler.The sound of it totally blew me away & even does to this day when i play The Greenbriar Boys recordings - awesome !,
                                                             Ivan

----------


## Lee

Just because he has such intriguing insight and due to his untiring original research, and being a master of unbiased innovation, I'd love to take a gamble on a mandolin built by Dave Cohen.  I wouldn't call it custom per se, because much of what I desire are already part of his repertoire.  I'm not a bluegrasser so my mandolin would sing with a rich full-bodied sustain.  Whether a tone-bar braced mandolin with his C-shaped "F" holes, or an oval hole design, would be largely his choice.   I'm not a scroll person so an A shaped body or maybe a subtle 2-pointer would be fine.  I like headstocks that use tuners with equal length shafts so the headstock would be a snakehead variation.  No sunburst please, just a honey/whiskey color with darker binding around the body only.  Simple fretboard inlays and only Dave's favorite headstock ID are fine with me.  Of course, a truss rod has become obsolete.  His signature adjustable bridge for starters, and once the instrument has settled down for a few years I'd even try a solid bridge.  
All told, nothing extravagant, nothing flashy.  Just pure tone and a fast action would suit me fine.

----------


## MandoPheel

In no particular order: a blonde Giacomel J5; Brentrup Stealth or Eclipse; Cohen C#

All are unique designs with rich, full sounds.  If I could afford it, I'd take any of them in a heartbeat.

Phil

----------


## fatt-dad

+3 for a Cohen - no doubt about it at all.  I was in his shop this week and we talked mandolins, wood, construction, bracing and such.  I played a few of his demos and his new "opus 2" research mandolin.  I've loved everything he's ever produced (he's a neighbor so I've visited his shop in the past and seen him about over the years).  In an ideal world, I'd make my order by the end of the year.  Dave likes black walnut and redwood - that'd be fine with me, 'cause after all his two "Loar Crushers" used this wood combination.  (The backstory is a large group of mandolins were played behind a screen, including top builders and a Loar, and the Cohen was voted the "best" of the group.)  Totally going for the A5 model.

On the matter of the unapproachable, this is the mandolin that I'd also like:



It's the A4 that Wayne Henderson built for John Cephas (my former guitar teacher).  The peghead inlay has John's name in MOP.  To date it's mired in estate matters.  John lent it to me for a while and I cleaned it up and played it.  I love this mandolin and would sell my Flatiron if I had to.  Not sure I'll ever get the chance though.

Here's what I always remember: Buying's easy, playing's hard.  I really try to work on the difficult part of this, 'cause I've been through the easy part more than I need and remain a pretty solid c+ player.  One day, I'd like to raise my gpa.

f-d

----------


## Matt the Mead Maker

I had been hankering for an F4 style mando for years and the other day I got an Eastman 814. It's a real beauty but to be honest, my stew Mac F5 kit sounds noticeably better in terms of both tonal quality and (of course) volume. I was really surprised.

----------


## Ken Waltham

Nearly every Loar signed F5 that's ever been made....
True story.

----------


## John Kinn

> Nearly every Loar signed F5 that's ever been made....
> True story.


If I shold hanker for one in particular, I would go for Reischman's. But I guess he won't give it away.. :Frown:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Right now that would be:

- the A-Jr at Mandolin World Headquarters
- a Campanella A-440
- that gorgeous new Celtic mandolin that Nigel Forster recently posted pics of..

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## lenf12

I haven't read this entire thread so if it's already been mentioned, my humble apologies. I hanker after the Charlie Derrington signed Gibson MM with the figured cherry back and sides. Too cool and one of a kind!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## D C Blood

Hey Ivan, It's a 1926 F-5 Fern.  In 1997 it was up for sale at Gruhn's for $26,000.  At the time I had the money and I came, ohhhh, so close to buying it.  Then some financial problems happened and the chance passed.  It is a great mando... :Frown:

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I'm hankering for one of these. That is as close as I'll get. 


I tried to post a picture of the 1921 cremona F 4 but it didn't work for me  :Whistling:  :Whistling:

----------


## Disembodied Loaf

The rogue rm-100a. DAMN!

----------


## Linds

> Yep, that's a Brock she plays.  I play in a band with Fletcher and visit his shop regularly.  Those octaves just kill me, and I'm trying to figure out how to get one for myself as well.
> 
> Here are a couple of new pics of his latest one, waiting to be picked up.


Saving my pennies and, as of yesterday, am on the waiting list for one of these babies.  SO EXCITED!!!

----------


## yankees1

> When I had a Pac-rim mandolin I longed for American made instrument ...
> When I had and American made instrument I longed for a arched top F holed instrument ...
> When I had an A style I longed I longed for a scroll ...
> When I had a F style I longed for a fancier F style ...
> When I got the fancier F style I longed for a Gibson F style ...
> 
> Now that I have the Gibson F style ... I long for a Derrington signed MM
> 
> Oh GOD where does it all end!


  As the old saying goes, " the grass always looks greener on the other side" !!

----------


## Scott Crabtree

1. Nugget
2. Apitius
3. Weins
4. like everyone Charlie Derrington-DMM
5. Altman

----------


## red7flag

I had the chance to play a Bentrup H5 Mandola that has really touched my soul.

----------


## mandobassman

I am a TI flat wound user so a Phoenix NeoClassical would be my top choice.  It is designed for flatwound strings and has amazing tone and equally amazing volume.  My next choice would be a Nugget A model. I have never heard a mediocre Nugget.

----------


## Mandoviol

I would love to be able to play a Weber Bitterroot A-style OM.  The resonance on those things is amazing.

----------


## Aran

> One of these, please. (Hint: My birthday is coming up in November.)


That's what I'm after too.... or 3 point with black top or 20's Gibson F4... Just to play some of the more folky tunes that are not strictly bluegrass in the band.

----------


## flatpickle

An old F-4, and a Martin slant-top oval hole, and a Collings MF.

----------


## Chip Booth

> Saving my pennies and, as of yesterday, am on the waiting list for one of these babies.  SO EXCITED!!!


Congratulations!

----------


## carleshicks

Mine would be the 22 f-4 I sold about 2 1/2 years ago, or the July 9 Loar at Elderly.

----------


## rgray

Hunting season is just around the corner and I have an itch for a Cabela's Signature Model Mandolin.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/pub...s_001191.shtml

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> I have a Flatiron Artist A that I love but for some reason I have a real desire to own a Rigel A+ every time I see one (and I've never actually seen one in the flesh)!


Well, after the thought that started all this being Rigel-based, I actually went and bought one! I spotted an A Natural for sale so went to check it out just out of curiosity really. I half had an idea that I might buy it if I liked it and sell my Flatiron Artist. Don't get me wrong, I love the Flatiron but money's tight at the moment and by making the switch I'd be able to bank a bit of much-needed cash. 

Turns out I loved the Rigel so bought it and now have my Flatty up for sale on the classifieds. I won't pretend that the Rigel is quite the instrument the Flatiron is but, for what I paid for it, it's a complete bargain. I've never played anything in the same price range that even came close in terms of sound and quality of build. It's incredible.

Matt

----------


## tonyvt

Someday when I am rich and famous I'll commission Joe Cleary to build me one of his fine mandos.

----------


## Bill James

Ditto on Joe Cleary, also a Gavin Baird "Peter O" model in Eggplant color. 

"Ohh ohh MAS, won't ya spare me over for another day"

----------


## Michael Nelson

I'm not hankerin' after any mando.  I just wish I could play the one I've got!

----------


## Dan Margolis

I like the basic oval-hole Breedlove that is hanging up at Downtown Sounds, our local store.  It sounds good and plays real nice.

----------


## fatt-dad

o.k., that restoration mandolin that we've been watching over would be hanker-worthy.

f-d

----------


## yankees1

The Mowry that is being made for me!

----------


## F-2 Dave

right now, it's the Gilchrist F4 Jr. currently featured in the Post a picture section.

----------


## Mandolovingirl

Ed, 
WOW!  Those Mandolins are Beautiful!  I'm new here at the Mandolin Cafe,and to playing the Mandolin.  In fact, I've just begun taking lessons.  I absolutely love playing!  I just wanted to let you know that I think the black one is so beautiful that I HAD to come out of lurk-mode.  I must own a Mandolin that looks like that one even though, at present, I can only play "Mary Had a Little Lamb", "Twinkle Twinkle", and "Row Row Row Your Boat".  I would just like to be able to look at it every day.  I would definitely have to keep a towel around to wipe up the drool off of it, though. Haha!

Lori

----------


## M.Marmot

I did'nt know it until the Grisman interview but, by gum, i am now determined to have me a mandolin based on that Lyon and Healy style, i figure i'll try and arrange it for my next significant birthday... which, fortunately, is a long while off yet and gives me ample time to scrape pennies together.

----------


## Pikalot

That Weber Black Ice has been tough to get off my mind. That would be it as far as a new mando I think.

----------


## Pete Counter

F style...Jim Hilburn  A style.....Old Wave Oval Hole Snake head! Dare to dream!!

----------


## Martin Stevens

I'd really like an Ellis Mandola...

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Alright, I admit it ... I really want a 1923 Gibson Snakehead A-2z  ... real bad!  :Smile:

----------


## Ron McMillan

Recently I have surprised myself by becoming fixated on the Eastman DG1, the blonde Giacomel copy. But at the moment, stuck in Scotland with a bag full of new parts for my ageing F5 copy that is sitting in Bangkok, I hanker after getting back there and getting it to the luthier for the next series of upgrades and re-furbishment. The back will be re-finished, the fretboard extension scooped down, and a new tailpiece, Cumberland Acoustic bridge and TUSQ nut will be fitted, plus a total re-fret will be done with EVO Gold fretwire. 

Hopefully when that's all done, my hankering for other instruments will take a back seat for a while.

br

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I'm well served at the moment but have always fancied a nice Gibson A style from the teens or twenties. Perhaps one day!

----------


## Flyboy

I'm absolutely, perfectly content with the mandolin I own now ...   :Mandosmiley: 


so why do I get up each morning & check out the mandolin cafe classifieds everyday?   :Whistling:

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Ellis F5

----------


## Tracey

I'm thinkin' a Commodium would be really cool....

----------


## swain

I always had a Jones for a twin-neck mandolin/octave mandolin built from spruce and maple from my own woodlots.   

swain

----------


## yankees1

Grass always looks greener on the other side of the fence, as they say! Waiting on my new Mowry Oval A to jump over the fence next year!

----------


## frankenstein

so why do I get up each morning & check out the mandolin cafe classifieds everyday?   :Whistling: [/QUOTE]
 Just in case you have too much money.

----------


## D C Blood

I think pretty soon here I'm gonna go see Ken Ratcliff and order an extremely distressed Silverangel.  I love the one I have now, and I don't expect the new one to be better, just different...

----------


## un5trung

1937 National Resonator.  But the new ones are nice as well --

----------

